# Telephoto lens



## Mary (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, i want to get a good telephoto zoom lens, I have a canon 75-300 mm len i bought a few years ago for about 400 euros its only alrite. I want to get a better lens now for taking animals far away and birds. what would be the best lens for 800 to 1500 euros for a Canon camera. I am also thinking of upgrading my camera 20 D to a Canon 5D mark II so the lens would need to be compatable. Any help, advice or suggestions would be great, thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 25, 2010)

Have a look at the Canon EF 100-400mm F4.5-5.6 L IS.  It's a big, very heavy lens but the quality is much better than a 75-300mm lens.  

You might also consider a 70-200mm F2.8 lens and adding the 1.4X TC (teleconverter).


----------



## Overread (Jan 25, 2010)

If you are after one lens for animals and birds in flight the 100-400mm would be the better option over the 70-200mm f2.8 IS L + 1.4TC. It's a good combo- but it lacks the range of the 100-400mm. 

As for other options you could also consider the 300mm f4 + 1.4TC (420mm f5.6 lens with that combo) or the 400mm f5.6 (possibly the best option for small birds and birds in flight).


----------



## icassell (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with Overread.  For your stated subjects, you want at least a 400mm (I have a 100-300mm f/4 which I like, but it isn't long enough for birds most of the time).  The 400 mm f/5.6 is a favorite among birders for birds-in-flight.  It is not as versatile as the 100-400 mm, but it is a sharper lens and cheaper (it doesn't have IS, but many say that the fact that it is significantly lighter than the 100-400 overrides that failing).  Some people don't like the 100-400 because it is a push-pull zoom -- a matter of taste, I think.

Another option could be one of the Sigma super zooms -- the 50-500mm or the 150-500mm.


----------



## Mary (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will check them out


----------



## grafxman (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm sure the canon 100-400mm is better than my Sigma 150-500 however, some of the shots here:

G1 - a set on Flickr

Huguenot Park Jacksonville FL - a set on Flickr

were shot at 500mm and above hand held. These are at 1000mm hand held:











It was a gray, overcast day on both days these pictures were taken so they all look a little monotone. No sharpening was used however I did process the contrast/saturation a little bit. Nearly all the images are uncropped.


----------



## Mary (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks i think i  will get the Canon EF 100-400mm F4.5-5.6 L IS lens and maybe a converter too. What do ye think about the canon 5D mark II camera to upgrade from my canon 20D. ?? any advice, experience with one,?? let me know. Thanks


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2010)

The 5DM2 is a fantastic camera body there is no arguments there and its high ISO performance is fantastic. However it is a fullframe camera body and not a crop sensor camera body like your 20D - this is important to consider for wildlife interests as crop sensor tends to be favoured since you get an artificual "focal length increase" (you don't actually get any more focal length, but you get an enlarged version of the middle of the frame with crop sensor - with the edges cut away).
That said the quality of the 5DM2 images means that you can often crop them quite a bit and still have very good results. 

The other thing to consider though is that the 5DM2 is more geared toward the studio than the action photographer - its AF system whilst decent is not that outstanding and it lacks more extensive weathersealing. The 7D camera body is a 1.6 crop (like the 20D) camera body that is almost the opposite andis geared much more toward action with a superior AF system and more improved weathersealings. It's high ISO performance is good and will beat you 20D though its overall ISO performance at higher levels will be less than the 5DM2.

Which you go for is dependant really on the sort of shots you are really looking to take as well as what sort of features you want. For fullframe I would recomend getting a feel for the difference by trying it out in a shop (or if you have a friend/cameraclub try to have a look at a fullframe that way).


----------



## Mary (May 4, 2010)

Thanks overread i checked out that camera too wish i could afford both, i am leaning more towards the canon 7D think that would be better for capturing birds and wildlife for me, and it would be good for landscapes too.


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 4, 2010)

Get a 50d and a 5dmk1.  Then you'd have an APS-C and a full frame for around the price of a 7d.  The only thing that you won't have is movie capability.


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 4, 2010)

Or get a 1d.  With a 1.3 crop factor, it's a nice compromise between landscape and telephoto.  Plus they have crazy high ISO performance.  I am not sure, but I don't think that a 7d will autofocus a 100-400mm lens with a TC on it.  A 1d will.  Something to think about.


----------



## icassell (May 4, 2010)

You might consider this review:

Forgotten 400


----------



## Mary (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, alot to think about. any more advice on what to get would be great.


----------



## Mary (May 8, 2010)

I am also now thinking about the canon 1D mark II any opinions/advice ye have would be great. thanks


----------

